# 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw



## mtnwild

Thanks for that. I do not have a scroll saw, but when I go to look I'll keep what you said in mind. Those were good points and as a beginner I probably would never have thought to look for those things.


----------



## joesawdust

I used a piece of 1/8" baltic birch on my Hitachi scroll saw to make a zero clearance insert. Card stock will also work, depending on the depth of the hole for the insert, also mine is round which made it easier, I'm not familiar with the craftsmans saws so the plywood may not work for you. Check out my website there are links to several good scroll saw forums on there.
Greg
www.joesawdust.com


----------



## DrBreakIt

Handi75 now that you have had your saw for awhile are you still happy with it? I have been looking around for one.


----------



## Handi75

DrBreakIt,

I seem to like it pretty well.. At the time I bought it, It was because i was limited on Funds. And I wasn't going to Pay 3 to 400 Bucks or more for a Saw.

Now I found on this one, that if you take out the Hex Nut that holds the Blade in, you can take out the Twist Thumb Screw that holds the Hold down Arm and Switch them, There for Turning it into a Quick Release for the Blade. I've not had any trouble with it just yet as long as I had it and I think I only give 150 for it I think.

Hope this helps!
Handi


----------



## REK

Yep I bought the same one 2 days ago….haven't used it yet.

I am going to meke a zero clearance with a thin piece of ply

wood and laminet it. also going to ace for a thumb screw

for quicker release. nice review.


----------



## Handi75

UPDATE:

There was a Hex Screw in the top and a Wing Nut on the bottom. What I did was just switch out the Wing Nut from the bottom to the top making it easier to release the blade to insert it into the holes. And moved the other one to the bottom.

Works like a Charm now. As it's been almost 2 years since I been on the Scroll saw. hard times, Health issues and money issues kept me from the shop other then putting crap into it for storage.

Hopefully this summer will be different. To many things to do.


----------

